# Interesting perspective on swordsmen



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 23, 2002)

Michael Longcor Undead! - 07 - Swordsman.mp3 

Guys done alot of SCA Filk, and has an interesting look at a comfrontation between the young and the old swordsman.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Michael Longcor Undead! - 07 - Swordsman.mp3
> 
> Guys done alot of SCA Filk, and has an interesting look at a comfrontation between the young and the old swordsman.
> ...



Hey Bob,

I know this is old, still the link is broke. Can we fix it?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 6, 2003)

Should be fixed now.  Had to reupload the file.


----------

